

The Sidekick Failure and Cloud Culpability - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/10/12/the-sidekick-failure-and-cloud-culpability/

======
wglb
An interesting distinction about whether this is a cloud-related failure, or
just a regular data-center screwup.

If I were a user of this service, I would find the distinction quite academic.
As a user, I am likely to make the distinction about whether the data is
stored on a device that I control, or somewhere else. That ought to be the
definition of cloud, don't you think?

